# Red Wald R35 GTR on the street.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I mean on a parking. .to be correct


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ups links not working . . .

here we go:


----------



## nSanity (May 12, 2008)

This kit looks mean, but I think it needs the right wheels (and some dish) to pull it off.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Hideous.

Philip


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry, I dont like it either.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The silver one looks the nicest out of the 3, i like this kit alot.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Horrible - keep it standard!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Nasty - very.

Max power GTR

KP


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a Honda Civic with those rear arches


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

very very nice!!

I like wald


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

nSanity said:


> This kit looks mean, but I think it needs the right wheels (and some dish) to pull it off.


Indeed the offset is wrong as well, the rear wheels has to be wider.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

yuck at the kit, yuck at the wheels on the red one


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I love to see modded 35's ,but this is not one of em , that red one looks way too busy with bits all over the place .


----------



## fast eddy (Jun 24, 2009)

I also think the kit looks messy. The cars look better standard.

Eddy


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually will go see Wald on Friday, if teh car is there and the weather fine, will take some pics with a better cam. It looked great at the TAS2009, but that was indoor with dark artificial light.

I think it would look great in black , without the rear fenders.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Umm some of it is nice but dont like the EVO 1X rear end going on thing ...yuk:bawling: and the front is a tad busy


----------



## Bruva (May 23, 2009)

I think that looks pretty nice


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

I think the 35 is one of those cars that look great as standard. No real need to do it up, and if you do it needs to be small touches....the above makes it look too plasticy and tacky :runaway:


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't like the kit. Its absolutely hideous.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the red one, not particularly my style, but I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I do like the wheels on the red one, they would go very nice on A DMG car.

Rear arches do nothing for the rest of the kit, Kinda spoils it more.


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

The very first (red) pic reminded me of the new Mitsu Eclipse...


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

no way that looks wrong.
the diffuser in the rear bumper looks like those nasty myhneer or delta (max power) kits on the rover 25 er YUCKKKKKKKKK, dont ruin a perfectly decent car :'(


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Not keen really, looks all a bit chavy i think.


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Rear diffuser and spoiler are nice......... but thats it.


----------

